# my 200g, aros, rays, cichlids...



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2012)

new here, but not new to fishkeeping...here's my tank... I'm from Windsor.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

beautiful tank. the arrowanas look massive. how big are they?

i had an arrowana in my 125 gallon before. grew up to 15inches or so and got rid of it cuz my tank was too small for it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nice tank!

What do you feed your motoro with?


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice fish 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

nice tank! though it looks like your fish will outgrow it sooner rather than later. they are all very beautiful


----------

